# Sensible countries bury their cables



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

In Spain, you never see overhead wires. Anywhere. All the phone, power and cable wires are buried. Does that make maintenance a PITA? You bet. It also protects the cables from numerous acts of god, such as ice storms. Why, I ask you, in a country with weather like Canada's, do we not bury our cables? Seriously? Why don't we just have gas lines running overhead everywhere. It'd make maintenance easier. To hell with the risks.

I lost a fish to this power outage and I'm really p*ssed off.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Maybe I am wrong, but I think all the 'new' communities in toronto have buried cables. My residential community area in scarborough was mostly developed around '85 - '90, and there aren't any exposed cables at street level, except for the occasional transformers where they step down the power before splitting. 

My old place though (in East York), had cables coming in from street level for everything... my cable 'routing' consisted of going from the street level box to a couple of loops around the maple tree branches, and then then onto my roof  This wasn't me splicing a connection. This was the official 'Rogers' setup...lol. Anytime the wind shifted, the tv screen would be covered in 'snow'. I remember praying for the winds to be calm during the 93 world series 


Al.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I was just wondering this the other day.... The new complex doesn't have lines like we do, so maybe anything new they are putting underground?

I am at birchmount and st.clair. Lots of cable, cable, everywhere... lol


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

We have all our cables under ground. They are slowly making subdivisions this way. 

It's cleaner, safer and less likelihood of issues 

However, despite these precautions out subdivision is without power due to other subs in the area. 




Sent from iphone using auto correct! Can't you tell!?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I was not aware that the new subdivisions were burying their cables. A step in the right direction. We need $1 trillion or so from the government to bury all the cable in Ontario. That'd make me happy.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

aquaman1 said:


> We have all our cables under ground. They are slowly making subdivisions this way.
> 
> It's cleaner, safer and less likelihood of issues
> 
> ...


It has nothing to do with other subs. Your underground cables require supply cable, which by some reason can not be buried and these cables were also damaged.

Declaimer: I have no clue about electricity, but this was presented by Hydro

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I know that some areas in Ontario have too much rock to effectively bury the cables, but I have watched hydro one replace miles of above ground with new above ground, I am not sure why when doing the replacements they didn't upgrade at the same time.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They had said something on city today about burying the cables. They have downsides too. I guess in flood places that would not be possible, they said the chambers get flooded and cost something like 7 times more than above ground wires...

care in placement would be important...but then government does a build now, pay later deal... lol


----------

